# Talking to Myself or Anyone



## Halo

I thought that I would start this thread because well I want to talk but there is no one around to talk to so here I am  

I am sitting here at work and have been for over an hour now and there is still only 3 of us that have arrived of course there is only expected to be about 5 of us here for the day. For some reason everyone took holidays today but somehow I must have missed the memo :lol:

I am the only one on my floor today which is great because I don't have to be bothered but it doesn't help with my motivation to work.  Actually to come to think of it, I haven't touched my work yet...hmmmm maybe I should do something sitting on my desk....nah, maybe later 

So just stopping by to say hi to anyone who happens to come across this thread and wants to join in or I can just continue to talk to myself...I am cool with that :2thumbs:


----------



## braveheart

Hi!

I'm here.

Once I turned up at work on a day I had annual leave booked! I check my diary regularly now! I stayed an hour that day to write my appraisal form, then went home!


----------



## Halo

Hey Braveheart...glad that you could drop in   I was really hoping not to have to talk to myself although if I had to...I would 

That must have been horrible to show up when you didn't have to.  I almost did that on a Saturday once when I thought it was Friday.  Good thing I realized it before I got dressed.

I still haven't touched any work yet....surfing the internet seems to be a pressing priority for me right now :lol:   There are so many interesting sites and things to do...hmmm maybe I am procrastinating on doing work..could be but then again its Friday and who _really_ wants to work on a Friday?


----------



## braveheart

Maybe do a piece of work, have an internet break, do a piece of work... 

*I so shouldn't be saying that!*


----------



## Halo

That's a good idea....I do have a letter to draft to a doctor on a file but that is going to take a bit more mental focus than I have today.  Maybe I can find something that doesn't include too much brain power.  Wow....I just realized that I am feeling pretty anxious today.  My leg won't stop shaking and I find my brain is moving pretty fast too...surprising for it still be so early in the morning.  Definitely don't need anymore 

I am having this weird tingling feeling in both my hands and fingers today which I am finding is making it a little bit more difficult to type.  It is very odd sensation...almost like they are asleep.

Oh well...the count down to leave work is on, only 6.5 hours to go :yahoo:


----------



## braveheart

Go on UK time!  It's 2.30 pm here!

Maybe the unexpected being on your own has raised your anxiety?
I find wiggling my hands, and rubbing my arms gently, [not together!] helps when my hands go numb like that.


----------



## Halo

Okay UK time it is....I love it 

It wasn't really unexpected that I was going to be on my own today as I knew that a lot of people were taking the day off.  I think that my anxiety is slightly increased because I haven't yet taken my morning med and I had one extra coffee this morning which could have done it.  I am sure once I take my med that it will be all good 

I never thought of rubbing my arms as I kept rubbing my hands together and it hasn't helped.  I will definitely try that.

So what you are your plans for the rest of the day Braveheart?  Anything exciting?  

I have had this urge to write poetry lately and keep having these starting of poems in my head but never quite getting them on paper.  Hmmm, maybe something I will do this weekend.  Don't really have any plans and don't know what I am going to do yet...need to find stuff to do and that may be one of them.


----------



## ladylore

Well I am now stopping by.  Just so you don't have to talk to yourself. :dance: 

Try googling "bored at work" and watch what comes up.   I love Braveheart's sugestion - so it's now after 3 probably going on for. Hey in a half hour or so you get to go home.:rolling:

:angel:


----------



## Halo

Thanks for stopping by Ladylore and relieving me from having to talk to myself 

I am going to try googling that and see what happens...it should be interesting.  I am also doing some fix up work on my computer here so it is keeping me occupied as well.  Of course I should probably be doing actual work and not tinkering around but oh well...better than nothing :lol:

Yes I am still liking that UK time thanks to Braveheart   I would be almost on my way home now :yahoo:


----------



## Banned

Halo,

I've always found that piling huge stacks of anything on your desk will make it appear you are much busier than you actually are, and nobody questions you.  And I always tell myself - "It's Friday.  By virtue of the fact that I'm AT work, I'm already more productive than anybody who isn't"...so no guilt required - HAHAHA.

I myself am procrastinating...but I really need to get going.  Any word on your prospective puppy yet?


----------



## Halo

I love how your brain operates BG....its true, just the fact that I actually made it to work on a Friday especially with leaving yesterday sick was a freakin miracle 

I do have lots of papers and files open all over my desk so I look so busy working away and of course the sound of me typing is great too...he, he :bad:

The puppy is going to have to wait (again) as I will be returning to my part-time job for the summer and until I am done with that I can't get one.....I therefore will have to live vicariously through you


----------



## lallieth

Hi Halo

Feel free to borrow my pup ANYTIME you like...she comes with bonus face kisses


----------



## Halo

Thank you Lallieth....I would love to have her, she is adorable


----------



## lallieth

Halo said:


> Thank you Lallieth....I would love to have her, she is adorable


She is at that,thank you..but she has one problem,you can never go near her with bare feet..she likes to lick toes (EWWWW)


----------



## sister-ray

she is adorable,   you now have me and 6 budgies to chat too for 10 mins or so


----------



## Halo

Hey TTE....glad you could join in as well.  I am finished tinkering with what I was doing and now am just patiently waiting for lunch time so I can get away from my desk.  

So how are my nieces and nephews doing these days??


----------



## ladylore

Your office should be busy by now, with the dog and the 6 budgies. No need to talk with yourself when you have so many animals around.


----------



## sister-ray

they are  still getting over the earthquake we had here the other night, it terrified them and me, they are ok one is very jittery he was so upset by it all.


----------



## Halo

Oh poor things and you...I didn't even know you guys had an earthquake   Guess I should be listening to the news or reading the paper more.

I hope that the one gets over his jitters soon, I can imagine that it must have been frightening.

Glad to hear that you are all okay though.

Well if I really had all the animals around I would be much happier than sitting here all alone....too bad they don't allow you to take animals to my work...that would be cool :cool2:


----------



## sister-ray

5.2 on the richer scale and it was all over the Uk,,  I would love it if you could take your pets to work,, I would be more inclined to look for work


----------



## ladylore

through-these-eyes said:


> they are  still getting over the earthquake we had here the other night, it terrified them and me, they are ok one is very jittery he was so upset by it all.



I'm glad your ok TTE. I was thinking of both you and Braveheart when I heard it on the new.


----------



## Halo

That's a pretty big earthquake I think...mind you I don't know much about earthquakes so I am really guessing.  Just glad you are all okay :hug:

Hey Ladylore you heard about it on the news?  Where have I been living, under a rock :lol:


----------



## sister-ray

Halo said:


> Hey Ladylore you heard about it on the news?  Where have I been living, under a rock :lol:



 no comment hehe it was all over the news

Thanks ladylore, we didnt suffer any damage or anything, just missed one whole nights sleep, had to sit up with the budgies as they would not settle,, it was worst than the one we had in 2002.


----------



## Halo

Darn, all over the news eh??....I must be living on another planet or something...maybe I should get away from the computer and my reality tv and I would then figure out what is happening in the world    Well that was a quick passing thought....not going to happen, I love my computer and reality tv wayyyy too much :lol:


----------



## sister-ray

I love my computer too,, when you say reality tv do you mean like Big Brother and those fly on the wall documentarys?


----------



## ladylore

I can't say much about reality TV but how I love my computer. :heart::heart:


----------



## Halo

Of course I mean Big Brother and my other favourites such as Survivor, The Amazing Race, Dancing with the Stars and Dance Wars :yahoo:  I absolutely love them.


----------



## Halo

Well time to go and get some lunch....finally made it through half the day :yahoo:  

Hmm...wonder what I am going to have today...anyway, will be back later


----------



## sister-ray

I have to go too,, but the budgies will stay with you and share your lunch


----------



## lallieth

Hannah the "hoover" would be more than happy to share your lunch..or eat it all .The budgies can have the crumbs..

I am off to my very first auction tonight.


----------



## ladylore

lallieth said:


> I am off to my very first auction tonight.



Have fun lallieth. I would interested to know how it went and what its like. I have never been to one.


----------



## Halo

Well I am back from lunch and thank heavens I only have 2.5 hours to go....I am starting to get jumpy and anxious and just need out of here.  



			
				Lallieth said:
			
		

> I am off to my very first auction tonight.



Have fun and do let us know how it goes....I too have never been to one and am curious to find out.

Urghhh....2.5 more hours....damn this is one long day.  Well I can say that I did get one thing accomplished today at work and that was a single docket...so it wasn't a completely useless day (although the docket only took me 5 mins to do).  Guess I am just a waste sitting here today.


----------



## ladylore

http://www.freegamesnews.com/en/

This should help pass the 2.5 hours you have left. Me bad or what.


----------



## Halo

Thanks for the link Ladylore.....now I have something to do (besides work) :yahoo:

Of course I will have to make sure that the people downstairs don't see me playing it....they may get jealous


----------



## braveheart

I heard no sign of the earthquake here. It may have woken me up [I wake up several times every night, anyway] but I didn't feel anything. 
I'm glad you're ok, tte.


----------



## Halo

But Braveheart did you at least know that there was an earthquake that happened?  I have obviously been living under my own rock and didn't even know...duh me!!

Oh how I wish that I was UK time because if I were I would be at home right now in my comfy pj's, fuzzy socks with a cup of tea and well still probably here on the forum but comfy and safe


----------



## braveheart

Not until the next day when someone mentioned it at work! I tend not to read the news because it just stirs stuff up for me.


----------



## lallieth

Halo said:


> Well I am back from lunch and thank heavens I only have 2.5 hours to go....I am starting to get jumpy and anxious and just need out of here.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and do let us know how it goes....I too have never been to one and am curious to find out.
> 
> Urghhh....2.5 more hours....damn this is one long day.  Well I can say that I did get one thing accomplished today at work and that was a single docket...so it wasn't a completely useless day (although the docket only took me 5 mins to do).  Guess I am just a waste sitting here today.


I will..I have given myself a money limit..I am looking for some Tupperware,imagine going to an auction for that,but my friend got loads all sealed and brand new for cheap

Also some jewelry would be good too


----------



## sister-ray

lallieth,, my budgies dont do crumbs they eat proper meals like me :

Halo, im wearing my pjs and fuzzy socks in your honor at the moment


----------



## Halo

Oh TTE I am so jealous....all I have been thinking about all day is my pjs but especially my fuzzy socks...I love those so much :heart:

Well only 1 hour to go and I actually may take off about 15 mins early to try and beat the rush hour traffic (like I worked hard and deserve it  )

I have also been thinking about what I am going to do tonight (feeling anxious today and having a rough week all round makes me want to plan something out for myself so as to not crash down) ...there are no good shows on tv and so I don't have anything to watch, unless I watch a dvd that I have already seen.  That is a possibility...or maybe write some poetry as I have been wanting to....the possibilities I guess are endless.  Anyway...just blabbing out loud


----------



## braveheart

Night night all.


----------



## Halo

Well I am home in my comfy pjs and fuzzy socks and honestly feel tired. Not that I have done that much today but as I said it has been a rough week and I am glad to have the weekend off.  Ahh...my fuzzy socks, I absolutely love them :heart:


----------



## Into The Light

night, braveheart! 

what's a docket?

we want some poetry from you, halo


----------



## Halo

Into The Light said:


> what's a docket?



A docket is a time sheet that lawyers keep which identifies the individual files they worked on and how long they spent on each file.  I then insert the file numbers on the paper docket and have to transfer (type) all the information into our accounting software.



Into The Light said:


> we want some poetry from you, halo



I don't think that it sharing my poetry will happen, unless I become extremely brave all of a sudden   but you never know!!!


----------



## Into The Light

ah. a docket sounds like WORK. i'm allergic to dockets 

about the poetry, you could write something especially for us?


----------



## Halo

Actually I don't mind doing dockets...unless I have about 2 weeks worth for 2 lawyers to do then it becomes a lot of work.  Normally they are good and give me them each day so it is all good...and if they start to slack off then I crack the whip and make them give them to me 

I already have thoughts about some poetry specifically for Psychlinks and about Psychlinks but again, need to get up that nerve to actually hit post


----------



## Into The Light

Halo said:


> I already have thoughts about some poetry specifically for Psychlinks and about Psychlinks but again, need to get up that nerve to actually hit post



two quotes come to mind...

1. just do it (nike)
and
2. feel the fear and do it anyway


----------



## lallieth

Hey all

The auction was a success,no tupperware but I got a gorgeous Gesso HUGE oval antique mirror for $45 and some antique linens,and depression glass,and amber glass...I would go again! Very similiar to this mirror(except mine has flowers all around it)


----------



## ladylore

Love the mirror.


----------



## sister-ray

cool mirror i think my budgies would like that too


----------



## Halo

It sounds like you had a great time and got some awesome stuff as well :yahoo:

The mirror is definitely beautiful


----------

